# My new finds 5/22/08.



## 30thtbird (May 23, 2008)

I won a couple bikes off of the Goodwill auction sight recently.The first is a 52 Schwinn Starlet just missing the truss rods.It has the BF Goodrich headbadge.Not in too bad of shape.Should cleanup nice.The second is a mans Columbia Five Star Superb with a Clipper headbadge.It has the locking springer front end and drum brake front hub.There are scratches in the paint that lead me to believe it once had a tank on it.The serial number is P or R 573994.Can anyone tell me more about the year and what all it may have had on it.Pics would be cool.Here are a few pics of them disassembled.I packed them home in the trunk and backseat of my Lincoln MKVII.Thanks guys,Kenny.


----------



## militarymonark (May 23, 2008)

yeah so there are errors or something with the pictures and they wont let me open them up


----------



## 30thtbird (May 23, 2008)

try this link.
http://s256.photobucket.com/albums/hh182/30thtbird/

Kenny.


----------



## 30thtbird (May 28, 2008)

Surely someone knows something!C'mon guys,I'm new at these balloon bikes and hope to keep and restore these someday.Kenny.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 28, 2008)

Hi, I looked at your photos and they look like great finds. I'm not an expert on Columbias but there are guys here who know more. be paitent though sometimes it takes a while for people to find your post.
Scott


----------



## militarymonark (May 28, 2008)

so from your serial it looks like a 50 or 51


----------



## STRADALITE (May 28, 2008)

The Columbia is probably around a 1952. It is missing the tank, rear rack, headlight, taillight and maybe some small items. Search nostalgic.net for Columbia and you will see a nice example in black and chrome.
Josh


----------



## 30thtbird (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys.I am a little discouraged though.I just spent about 20 minutes writing a 4 paragraph response just to find out that somehow I wasn't "logged in".O'well.Maybe I will try again another day.Hopefully this one will take.Kenny.


----------

